# Looking for partner for white homer in GA



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

It has been awhile since i have been on but moved to america and me and my brother just started up pigeons again we have a white homer we know how to look after and take care of pigeons looking for friend or partner for her thank you hopefully some will remember me


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Robert,

Hello and Welcome back!

How wonderful you are starting in the pigeon hobby again.

Please go into the resources section and review the many wonderful threads on caring for pigeons and such. It never hurts to review and I always learn something new!

If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Hope you find a white pigeon mate for your hen soon!

Hope you have a Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year!


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

thank you i hope you and ur birds have a happy christmas


----------



## Home4Lennon (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi there! I have a white homer that I am looking to place in a new home. I'm not sure what sex it is. It's name is Lennon. The only problem is that I'm in Colorado. If you want any more information let me know. Here's some pictures: www.iec.net/lennon


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hey i have e-mailed you with info about sending lennon to me plz reply here or e-mail thx


----------

